# Error al compilar kde 3.0.4 con gentoo 1.2

## sharker

al compilar kde-base me sale el siguente error:

```

ENTRANT -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -c xftlex-kfi.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xftlex-kfi.o

i686-pc-linux-gnu-gcc -DHAVE_CONFIG_H -I. -I. -I../../.. -I/usr/include/freetype2 -I/usr/kde/3/include -I/usr/qt/3/include -I/usr/X11R6/include -DQT_THREAD_SUPPORT -D_REENTRANT -DNDEBUG -O2 -march=i686 -O3 -pipe -c xftgram-kfi.c  -fPIC -DPIC -o .libs/xftgram-kfi.o

In file included from xftgram.y:29,

                 from xftgram-kfi.c:23:

xftint.h:392: parse error before `*'

make[4]: *** [xftgram-kfi.lo] Error 1

make[4]: *** Se espera a que terminen otras tareas....

In file included from xftlex.l:27,

                 from xftlex-kfi.c:23:

xftint.h:392: parse error before `*'

make[4]: *** [xftlex-kfi.lo] Error 1

make[4]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.0.4/work/kdebase-3.0.4/kcontrol/kfontinst/kfontinst'

make[3]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[3]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.0.4/work/kdebase-3.0.4/kcontrol/kfontinst'

make[2]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[2]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.0.4/work/kdebase-3.0.4/kcontrol'

make[1]: *** [all-recursive] Error 1

make[1]: Leaving directory `/var/tmp/portage/kdebase-3.0.4/work/kdebase-3.0.4'

make: *** [all] Error 2

!!! ERROR: The ebuild did not complete successfully.

!!! Function kde_src_compile, Line -6672, Exitcode 2

!!! died running emake, kde_src_compile:make

```

Tengo un xp 2000 + con gcc 2.5 y la flags en march=i686 -O3 -pipe

alguno le ha pasado esto? o sabe algo?

Salu2

----------

## dioskecho

A mi me da exactamente el mismo error y no se como solucionarlo, yo tengo un PIII 450, 3dfx 3000, Sound Blaster Live.

Agradezco alguna solucion.

----------

## rommelin

Puede ser una tonteria, pero a mi antes me daba muchos errores de compilacion si tenia los locales de root en español.

Si los tienes asi, quitalos y dejalos como estaban.

Un saludo

rommelin

----------

## dioskecho

Que son los locales y como hago para quitarlos?

Mil gracias de antemano

----------

## TcB

Pero eso de los locales pasaba por culpa del bison no? me pase mucho tiempo sin actualizarlo pq era incapaz de compilar nada con el.

----------

## rommelin

Pues no se si seria cuestion del bison (yo tengo ahora la version 1.35) pero si se que habia muchas cosas que no me las compilaba bien.

```
#>locale

LANG=POSIX

LC_CTYPE="POSIX"

LC_NUMERIC="POSIX"

LC_TIME="POSIX"

LC_COLLATE="POSIX"

LC_MONETARY="POSIX"

LC_MESSAGES="POSIX"

LC_PAPER="POSIX"

LC_NAME="POSIX"

LC_ADDRESS="POSIX"

LC_TELEPHONE="POSIX"

LC_MEASUREMENT="POSIX"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="POSIX"

LC_ALL=POSIX

```

Esto son los locales. La definicion de lenguage y demas variables que se necesitan para operaciones internas, definir el idioma de los programas...etc.

----------

## TcB

mmm, yo tengo esto y me compilo perfectamente:

# locale

LANG=es_ES@euro

LC_CTYPE="es_ES@euro"

LC_NUMERIC="es_ES@euro"

LC_TIME="es_ES@euro"

LC_COLLATE="es_ES@euro"

LC_MONETARY="es_ES@euro"

LC_MESSAGES="es_ES@euro"

LC_PAPER="es_ES@euro"

LC_NAME="es_ES@euro"

LC_ADDRESS="es_ES@euro"

LC_TELEPHONE="es_ES@euro"

LC_MEASUREMENT="es_ES@euro"

LC_IDENTIFICATION="es_ES@euro"

LC_ALL=es_ES@euro

con bison 1.35 tb, los bison anteriores petaban.

----------

## dioskecho

como hago para modificar las locales? en que archivo se encuentran?

Gracias

----------

## TcB

En /etc/profile pones esto abajo del todo (por lo menos es lo que yo tengo):

export LANG="es_ES@euro"

export LC_ALL="es_ES@euro"

export LANGUAGE="es_ES@euro"

export LC_MESSAGES=spanish

----------

## sharker

el problema no venia de las locales, el tema era k al compilar las kde 3.0.x con las Xfree 4.2.1 no se gustan mucho,  :Wink:   solución:

Instalar la version anterior de xfree la 4.2.0-r12, compilar las kde, desinstalar las 4.2.0-r12, e instalar las 4.2.1

Salu2

----------

## TcB

dios, eso son muchas horas!

----------

## sharker

pero es la unica solución factible, si no tienes tiempo usa debian, precopilados suckkkkk  :Wink: 

Salu2

----------

## TcB

Es que em mi p2 los precompilados ni se mueven   :Crying or Very sad: 

Para poder tener un sistema que tire tengo que recompilarlo todo, por eso uso gentoo   :Smile: 

----------

## Kamui-Chan

yo la tengo mas corta   :Very Happy: 

el problema es en el file Xft.h che esta en /usr/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h 

yo hice haci me ise una copia del file original en /usr/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h

puse el file Xft.h de xfree4.2.0 en usr/include/X11/Xft/Xft.h que se puede descargar aqui  http://theninthbit.com/gentoo/Xft.h

 y luego compile kdebase al terminar puse el file de la copia en su lugar y compile el resto    :Wink: 

pero coño esta vez los de gentoo han hecho un disparate al meter el xfree4.2.1 sin probarlo bien da un monton de problemas.

----------

